# Roland new vinyl cutter gs24



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

so Roland introduced a ew cutter today i c on their website. anyone heard any reviews or saw this machine yet? it seems like new year brought some new goodies to the market. 
Desktop Vinyl Cutter | GS-24

lets see if the gx-24 prices will go down. i c some dealers already reduced Roland print and cut product. anyone heard any news about price reductions?


----------



## HappyHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

Not sure what prices were before?
This is a brand new GX 24 on eBay 

Roland GX 24 Camm 1 Servo Vinyl Cutter Package New | eBay


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

time to find out at the ISS i guess.

I just purchased my Graphtec CE6000-60 over the GX-24. The fact it was cheaper, includes a stand AND its $200 cheaper made it an easy decision.

Features wise, they're fairly close.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

yes i agree i love my graphtec i have the old one ce5000-60 i love it. i also bought a smaller one 40 model . im waiting for graphtec to reduce the price so i can buy the new one. birds told me after new years it will go on sale but still nothing


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

3 year warranty, over cut, improved CutStudio software. Lots of improvements compared to the GX-24!


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Adam is Roland going to reduce their bn20 prices?


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

twistedmonkey said:


> Adam is Roland going to reduce their bn20 prices?


I've seen the BN-20's for under 7k new. I don't know if Roland will "officially" be reducing the price, but I know there are some good offers available now!


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have owned both Roland and now only a graphtec cutter. I loved both but in the end the graphtec was a better fit for me.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Adam, Do you guys take trade ins. I have a GX24, would like to get the new one.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

(mutoh 628 value jet and graphtec or roland gs24 ) or roland bn 20 ???? what are your thoughts o that


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

twistedmonkey said:


> (mutoh 628 value jet and graphtec or roland gs24 ) or roland bn 20 ???? what are your thoughts o that


I have a BN-20. I love it, but the GX-24 is much faster for cutting. If your not in a rush the BN-20 prints than cuts without have to take the vinyl out and switch to a separate cutter.

greenie


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

twistedmonkey said:


> (mutoh 628 value jet and graphtec or roland gs24 ) or roland bn 20 ???? what are your thoughts o that


doing a quick search (probably not the cheapest prices)..and ASSUMING you're doing inkjet heat transfers.. here are the related costs:

BN-20: $8495 
GX-24: $1795
CE-6000-60: $1745
Epson Printer 7110: $199

BN-20
Pros: Print & Cut without moving the media
Cons: $8500

GX-24/CE-6000-60/Epson Printer
Pros: Roughly $6500 cheaper
Cons: Have use to separate software to print and cut. Move media from printers to cutter. know how to use the cutter and related software so it reads registration marks, etc.

I learned and saved $6500.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Hebiki said:


> doing a quick search (probably not the cheapest prices)..and ASSUMING you're doing inkjet heat transfers.. here are the related costs:
> 
> BN-20: $8495
> GX-24: $1795
> ...


Are you using ECO SOLVENT ink?


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

greenmachine said:


> Are you using ECO SOLVENT ink?


ooo thanks for reminding me!

oh..thats another PRO (and a Con for the cheaper set up) with the BN-20.. more media selection because you have eco-solvent ink.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

mutoh is faster and cheaper its around 6500$ eco solvent ink 24 inch wide and much faster and a graphtect ce6000

6900 mutoh 628 + ce600-60 1700 

i already have epson printer 

1400
c88
oki 9500 laser 13x19
epson 7600 stylus pro
oki c3400 
oki c331
graphtech ce5000-40
us cutter laser point 2 and first one
2 heat presses
c88 sublimation 
epson r280
silluete cameo cutter


lol i feel like a hoarder


i think im gonna go with bn20 they are on sale 1500$ cheaper than normal price for a limited time. 

for 7000$ i will go with bn i think


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Roland needs to release a BN-24 or something. To compete with mutoh 624. I'll even be okay with them taking away the cut feature, now that the GS 24 is out. BN 20 is too too slow for my liking. And I have a small format solvent printer on my radar in the future. Near future.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

just got another quote for the bn $7150 plus inks ( 57x5) very tempting . and sp300 for 10795 including everything . what u guys think


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

twistedmonkey said:


> mutoh is faster and cheaper its around 6500$ eco solvent ink 24 inch wide and much faster and a graphtect ce6000
> 
> 6900 mutoh 628 + ce600-60 1700
> 
> ...


I just got the first Azon es4 64 inch printer and 64 inch contour cuter for 12,000. 2 year warranty. And dang it's better and faster than my buddy's Mutoh. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Wynnieswhim (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi. I have a silhouette cameo and a commercial embroidery machine and small heat press. I am about to merge forces with a large Training company and we want to do baseball/softball uniforms in vinyl. We don't want to print. I need a better vinyl cutter and 2 heat presses. What is your recommendation to make the least amount of investment?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

yes people i am officially in wall decal business. Amazing stuff. i decided not to go with any printer as of now. i ordered this special fabric inkjet paper. and amazing results. no need for a solvent printer. so im using my epson 7600 24 inch and my 24 inch cutter . print and cut . i know it sound nothing but im achieving this with non solvent ink and results amazing. i have 2 special papers for my printer or any inkjet printer 8 mil poly adhesive back inkjet vinyl paper and adhesive back fabric inkjet paper. 
lexjet is the place to go if u want to start a decal business without solvent printer. i spent around 100$ for test rolls but amazing results like i said. 

watch some videos 
http://youtu.be/Dh1qajKN0aU

if u guys have any q i send let me know i did alot of test on many different materials


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

That's sweet twistedmonkey! Do that paper come in any other sizes beside "24? I can now see the purpose of Epson new surecolor 24" t3000.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

goto their website i think they have bigger sizes my sales guy name is joshua call him he will tell u all the products . so far tests results great. i crumbled the paper like in the video and it did work and i was able to save the print and stick it again.

i dont know the extension but their number is 941-906-3255






valleyboy_1 said:


> That's sweet twistedmonkey! Do that paper come in any other sizes beside "24? I can now see the purpose of Epson new surecolor 24" t3000.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you using application tape to apply them to the wall??


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

no its a peel and stick. no application tape needed. it is a fabric material doesnt rip. its re positionable as well. i bought a sample pack from them to try u can do the same thing. sample was 40 plus shipping 20 feet so its more than enough to play around. all i know is i can utilize my unused epson 7600 and my cutter and gives me another $$ stream. i also started doing canvas prints now which is a plus as well. i make my own frames and staples the canvas on the frame ( gallery wrap style)


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

When you cut it on the plotter, are you applying it to a mat or something, or you just load the media on the cutter and let it cut? If you wanted to ship out the item to a customer, how will you storage the sticky part for shipping??


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

its like vinyl it has a backing . after cutting i remove the access and the printed one on the backing. so the customer peels and sticks it. i am thinking about tube mailers, just roll in and stick it in and ship.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

This will be nice addition to my event photography business as well. Looking to buy a portable Photobooth and offering custom background branding as well


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

good luck hope it works out


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

after checking out everything i went and bought another graphtec instead. cd6000.60 with stand for 1745. all the features that roland is offering now graphtec always had it and with the new machine and new software i think its still a better choice. just my opinion


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

twistedmonkey said:


> after checking out everything i went and bought another graphtec instead. cd6000.60 with stand for 1745. all the features that roland is offering now graphtec always had it and with the new machine and new software i think its still a better choice. just my opinion


lots of great posts.. thank you!

yup... i love my graphtec... any reason I can come up with to cut something, i do! if you dont mind me asking, whats the website where you got the media for the wall decals?


----------

